# Recipes for party guests on special diets?



## deadhouseplant (Aug 10, 2011)

I love making food for my Halloween parties but many of my party guests are on restricted diets/ have food allergies, and can't eat a lot of things. Specifically two of my guests can't have gluten of any kind in any amount or they are sick, two of my guests don't eat dairy, and my grandpa is diabetic. I know of things these people can eat like corn chips, veggie tray ect. so I always have those, but I want all of my guests to be able to enjoy the food with out worry. Also, I hate for things to taste like they were made "special" to guests that don"t have restrictions. I don"t really have enough guests to justify making separate food. And I still want it to look fun! Anyone in the same boat that can help?


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

As a vegan myself, I keep my whole menu meat/egg/dairy/gelatin free (I mention gelatin because I still make jello shots ). But the rest of the guests don't miss it & always compliment the food. I'm a dietitian so I help people work around gluten intolerance & food allergies a lot. I'm sure I can help. What kinds of things are you hoping to make in a version all can enjoy? And what food alergies are you working around? 

It is very considerate of you to be thinking of these issues. With my own special diet, I typically don't expect to be able to eat much at social events, always bring a dish to share & have an emergency Lara bar or banana in my purse in case I get hungry. However I am offput a bit when I go to a family gathering where everyone knows about my diet & I can eat absolutely nothing. Not even a fruit or vegetable tray. Especially when it's as simple as they could have left the cheese off the salad & in a dish next to it for people to add themselves. And I GREATLY appreciate when a host does think of me. 

Give me some more info & possible things you're looking for recipes for. I don't typically bake gluten free but do some a whole cookbook or vegan & gluten free items so they would fit the bill for gluten free & dairy free. I have found I actually enjoy the texture of gluten free baked goods better though.


----------



## MidnightMistress (Oct 24, 2011)

I have a few guests that have food allergies and its hard to find recipes that appeal to everyone. I usually buy some mixes from here to make things easier and faster, but that taste just as good. They have a great brownie mix that would be fun to make the brownie coffins 
http://www.momsplaceglutenfree.com/ They also do custom mixes for those with other allergies such as milk and eggs. oh and there ranch dip tastes great.


----------



## MidnightMistress (Oct 24, 2011)

Here are a few links to recipes that are Gluten free. There are others from here that I have tried and they are wonderful, but these seemed the most "halloweenish"  

Caramel apples (they also have one for caramel popcorn) http://www.momsplaceglutenfree.com/recipes.php?r=23

A chocolate mousse cake that I just love (I'm not GF but I have guests and relatives that are) http://www.momsplaceglutenfree.com/recipes.php?r=28

Pumpkin roll! http://www.momsplaceglutenfree.com/recipes.php?r=27

This one is for Zuppa Tuscon a very yummy soup, with some green food coloring it looks quite "swampish" http://www.momsplaceglutenfree.com/recipes.php?r=31

This one looks bloody http://www.momsplaceglutenfree.com/recipes.php?r=10


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

v_gan's blog is a great source for recipes that are vegan and just about everyone would love (and not be able to tell they were "special" dishes). She's a member here, and she also posts about her recipes, but her blog has a nice assortment:

http://veryveganholiday.wordpress.com/

And then there's always the veggie dip with the puking pumpkin (you can find dips that are non-dairy, or otherwise adjusted so everyone can eat... it's all in the presentation!) 









A good gluten free spinach dip http://glutenfreehomemaker.com/2012/04/spinach-dip-dairy-free/


----------



## rosella_au (Sep 23, 2010)

Are you on pinterest? This user has a gluten free, dairy free and diabetic friendly boards which have some great recipes that sound yum- there's a pumpkin pie bar that would be dairy free if the frosting was changed. You could pick and choose and adapt to your guests needs and your budget.

Or I found this website that has gluten and dairy free recipes - http://tasty-yummies.com/tag/appetizer-2/ She has some great dip recipes, like red pepper and eggplant or spinach.

I have found that doing tortilla wraps (with gluten free tortillas for you) always goes down well with those that have dietary requirements but are also very popular with everyone. 

Last option, GOOGLE IT! hehe


----------



## archaeologygurl (Jul 11, 2012)

What about chili? I make that nearly every Halloween. Easy to do gluten free, vegan, dairy free, whatever! What I normally do is make a large batch in a crockpot that is "safe" for everyone (so, basically, beans, veggies, tomatoes, and spices). then, about an hour-ish before I'm serving, I split it, and add meat to a smaller pan. This way, everyone is happy! There are a lot of good chili recipes on the 'net. One I'm doing this year is black and orange chili, with all black beans, orange bell peppers, cut up sweet potato or butternut squash (haven't decided on that), and whatever spices/seasonings tickle my fancy! Goes well with your (maybe blue) corn chips.


----------



## Elise (Oct 8, 2010)

Believe it or not, this chocolate bean cake is really good. It just tastes like chocolate cake, I swear. I made it a few times for my Grandpa who was diabetic and trying a gluten-free diet to try to beat lung cancer and none of the other family members knew there was anything different about it until it was gone and we told them the "secret."

http://www.healthyindulgences.net/2009/05/healthy-chocolate-cake-with-secret.html


----------



## SaraB! (Jul 11, 2012)

We have a gluten-egg-dairy allergic person in our family and one of my absolute go-tos is this recipe for popcorn balls. It's by Babycakes bakery (and is also in their cookbook- which I highly recommend!) I'm not sure about your diabetic individual (I don't know anything about diabetes unfortunately) but it does use agave nectar rather than traditional sugar, if that helps at all? And they are delicious- and can be made in an endless variety of flavours- with the nuts and pepper like in the recipe, without, or with additional add ins like candies or other nuts. Let me dig around and see if I can find anything else in my arsenal for you...

http://www.americanprofile.com/recipes/sweet-and-spicy-popcorn-balls/


----------



## Hollie H (Nov 15, 2009)

I do the Paleo Diet every few months and it is gluten free, dairy free and sugar free. I have tons of great recipes on my* Paleo Pinterest board. 
*
And I agree with archaelogygurl - chili is always a big hit with everyone. I make it with ground turkey so it's low fat too.


----------



## deadhouseplant (Aug 10, 2011)

Wow, thank you for the help everyone! I will definitely have to check some of that stuff out. A friend brought chili one year and it was a big hit, so that is a good idea. I think I can make some of the stuff I normally make by substituting ingredients, I normally do almond finger cookies and my friend wants me to try to do them with a substitute this year to make them gluten free, anyone tried that? Maybe I'll do some test runs first. 

I found this recipe that looks good, gluten free but has cream 
http://candy.about.com/od/halloweencandyrecipes/r/vampire_truffles.htm

And then probably gluten free cupcakes, decorated exciting like these 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/dottycupcakesuk/5130118738/in/photostream


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

If is just gluten & dairy you're trying to avoid? Or other allergies as well? For those truffles, there is a dairy free cream called Mimic Cream available at natural markets.


----------



## deadhouseplant (Aug 10, 2011)

Yes, gluten and dairy. And I want to have at least some stuff without a ton of sugar in it. The dairy free cream sounds like a good idea, thanks.


----------



## SaraB! (Jul 11, 2012)

Bob's Red Mill has a Gluten-Free All Purpose Flour that works pretty good, you can sub it pretty much cup for cup into any recipe that takes regular AP flour. The only place I've found it makes a difference is in bread.


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

Other than Bob's Red Mill products, you could also look for Coconut Flour which is typically Gluten Free.....if you can't find it locally try www.netrition.com They have a flat $4.95 shipping and they are very quick with delivery - they have a large GF section on their site.


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

deadhouseplant said:


> I love making food for my Halloween parties but many of my party guests are on restricted diets/ have food allergies, and can't eat a lot of things. Specifically two of my guests can't have gluten of any kind in any amount or they are sick, two of my guests don't eat dairy, and my grandpa is diabetic. I know of things these people can eat like corn chips, veggie tray ect. so I always have those, but I want all of my guests to be able to enjoy the food with out worry. Also, I hate for things to taste like they were made "special" to guests that don"t have restrictions. I don"t really have enough guests to justify making separate food. And I still want it to look fun! Anyone in the same boat that can help?


I think it's awesome that you're taking other peoples dietary needs into consideration...because most people don't. I can tell you from experience.....I have a wheat allergy....that I appreciate anything to snack on that doesn't mean eating a chip/pasta/or bread. I always hit the veggie tray and the cheese tray. If your gluten intolerate guests have celiac...then you're really going to have to make sure that you have strict gluten free options for them. With my allergy...I can eat things with wheat in them, I just get very uncomfortable. With celiac, eating something that contains gluten is actually doing damage to that person and can make them sick depending on the severity. 

Gluten free chips have come a long way!!! So you could probably serve them without anyone even realizing that they're eating something different. I've done that countless times and everyone is always surprised when I tell them that they're eating gluten free. You can find gluten free cupcake mix and things like that for some desserts. And you can make some options using stevia as a sweetner instead of sugar for your Grandfather. I know you don't want to make seperate dishes...but honestly I dont know how you'd get away without making a few things for these specific guests. I've also made finger sandwiches with gluten free breads. Just a note in case you do that...microwave the bread for about 20 seconds (a few slices at a time) and it'll lose that stiff syrofoamy feeling. Appetizing I know....but your guests will absolutely appreciate that you've thought of them!!!


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

Someone mentioned chili.....awesome idea as well!!!


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

Also if you're going for Gluten Free be careful of any condiments you serve or use....I've found gluten to be in practically EVERYTHING.


----------



## deadhouseplant (Aug 10, 2011)

My brother-in-law was diagnosed with celiacs disease, so he really can't have any gluten or he gets sick. There have been a lot of good suggestions on here though. I know my sister also has a lot of substitutes and gets gluten free flour from the health food store so I think I can get some recipes from her. I know there is surprising gluten in a lot of things that you don't think there would be, so you have to be very careful. I would hate to tell people something was okay and have it not be. I will probably run my ingredients by my sister first to make sure there is nothing weird. I think the chilli will be good though, and then have some gluten free cupcakes and the like.


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

Hollie H said:


> I do the Paleo Diet every few months and it is gluten free, dairy free and sugar free. I have tons of great recipes on my* Paleo Pinterest board.
> *
> And I agree with archaelogygurl - chili is always a big hit with everyone. I make it with ground turkey so it's low fat too.


Love your Paleo board!! Some very good ideas there....thanks for posting it!


----------



## Hollie H (Nov 15, 2009)

You are most welcome, Jen.

Another idea if you don't want to make chili is meatloaf. *This is an awesome Paleo one*. It's really tasty and the almond flour gives it a slightly nutty flavor that is so good. 

You could shape it like a mummy and wrap it in bacon and serve with homemade tomato sauce (included with the recipe.)


----------



## Kardec251985 (Jul 25, 2012)

One of my friends made a great vegan pumpkin pie dip a few years ago. It was a recipe similar to this: http://allrecipes.com/recipe/pumpkin-dip/ except she didn't add OJ and the cream cheese was replaced by Tofutti. It was DELICIOUS. Tasted just like pumpkin pie. The dippers would be ginger snaps. Annie's makes gluten free ginger snap bunnies.

For a side dish you could serve gluten free pasta with sauteed or steamed veggies (onions, zucchini, bell peppers, carrots, potatoes) and leave some parmesan in a bowl on the side for those who aren't allergic to dairy. Dish would be good with an oil and (light) vinegar base plus cracked pepper.


----------



## SaraB! (Jul 11, 2012)

Kardec you just gave me the best idea! I am planning to make a pumpkin dip that is also cream cheese based, and I could easily use tofutti instead. Thanks!!


----------



## hauntedgraveyard (Sep 8, 2008)

I don't do a single damn thing for special diets. People with GENUINE food issues are so used to being super careful when they are eating away from home, they self regulate what they eat. Case in point - I have a REAL life threatening food allergy (yep I have seen two doctors about it) and know fine well that I avoid certain things, and when in doubt I just don't eat. I cannot rely on anyone but myself. I also am lactose intolerant and have a serious medical issue that limits what I can eat. How could a host really know what to serve me? Whatever the latest bandwagon of food avoidance (currently gluten free - folks with celiac laugh at all the morons who go "gluten free" without a single clue what it really means) folks will jump on the next fashionable food "allergy" is at the moment. I come from a family of folks with celiac disease. It is a truly restrictive condition and you can be damn sure that they will not eat out unless they know there is absolutely no cross contamination. I can't risk it with my food allergy (no it is not peanut, which in actual fact is extremely rare and not rampant like schools would leave you to believe), so I probably won't eat at most people's homes. 

Serve what you like. I serve a large variety of food. Do I eat it? Nope. But everyone else does. Don't sweat it.


----------



## deadhouseplant (Aug 10, 2011)

Personally, I think it is sad that you feel you can't rely on anyone else. Family and friends that care about your well being should keep your dietary restrictions in mind. Also, I don't differentiate between people with "genuine" food issues and those without, I am not going to ask to see anyone's doctors note (though I know my brother-in-law has been diagnosed with Celiacs disease). What people feel they should or should not be eating is their own bushiness, but when these people are my close family and friends I am going to try to accommodate them. Why not make gluten-free brownies instead of gluten ones? None of these people are expecting me to go out of my way to make food they can eat, but I'm sure they will appreciate it when they are not going through the party staving. I know about cross contamination, and when in doubt ask if an ingredient is safe. I don't throw that big of party and I like to make it fun for my guests, I feel like having food that they can eat will help that.


----------



## diajoh (Sep 25, 2010)

Sushi rolls (with and without the fish) will be gluten-free, but not necessarily diabetic-friendly (the starches are worse than the sugars for many diabetics).
How about lettuce wraps, or dolmas (stuffed grape leaves) or cabbage rolls? All are work-intensive, but can be made gluten-free and/or diabetic. You can label the ones that might have unsafe ingredients. I use dill pickles, shredded carrot, sometimes ham or chicken, cucumber -- basically, any salad vegetable -- in mine.
Don't forget gelatin. You can get plain gelatin or sugar-free flavors and make Jello jigglers stuffed with veggies or fruits for a finger food that doesn't seem like a kid's snack. Cut them into diamonds, fingers, or use cookie cutters.
Stack thick-cut meat and cheese (vegetarian cheese is fine) and cut out with cookie cutters. 
Breaded chicken fingers (use sesame seeds, parmesan cheese, or crumbed pork rinds for the breading) served with a variety of dips.
Fruits and cake squares with a cool whip dip or a chocolate fountain/dip (make the chocolate with pure stevia herb - not extract - or other diabetic-friendly sweetener). The cake can be GF or if you believe your guest won't mind, have "regular" and your guest can choose other options.
Little meatballs on a toothpick in safe sauces.


----------



## yummum29 (Oct 22, 2008)

I am not sure what your budget is like.. I do know that gluten free can (doesn't have to be) get expensive. I try to find a good dip that has all of my requirements and then make - or purchase - gluten free chips, baked goods, etc. I keep them separate for my gluten free guests. That way, they know it hasn't been con taminated and it saves a bit of $ . I think it is very considerate of you. My son and husband are both deathly allergic to nuts, peanuts and seafood. They carry epipens and it seems to be QUITE common where we live. We truly appreciate when the host has made my men something and kept it away from the rest of the food. Even if it is nut/peanut/ seafood free, they will avoid it if there is a chance of contamination. That being said, it is our issue, not the hosts.  You are very sweet.


----------

